
Checkout this app I made. It let's you make custom DIY snapchat geofilters - Rosepuppy
https://snappy.ink/shop/filters/all
======
Rosepuppy
Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/4vnxm2/i_have...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/4vnxm2/i_have_been_working_on_this_project_for_2_months/)

